# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Pleurodeles waltl

## Diogo Juliao

Hi

I have 3 of them. One is a WC adult which I will release because it's forbidden to have WC native animals in Portugal and two are Cb2009 medium juveniles:

They are in different tanks (the adult and the juveniles)

Juveniles tank (they'll have an upgrade when I release the adult)



The juveniles:





Their size  :Big Grin: 



The adult:





Family reunion  :Big Grin: 



Enjoy

----------


## Azhael

Where did you get the dult from?
Did you catch it yourself?
I would certainly not release it back. It´s been in contact with other amphibians from a different origin, the risk of introducing patogens into the wild populations is no joke.
The way to go would be taking it to SEPRONA (or your portuguese equivalent) so that they can handle the situation.
And please....in the future, don´t catch or support the illegal collection of our native animals...it´s just wrong.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> Where did you get the dult from?
> Did you catch it yourself?
> I would certainly not release it back. It´s been in contact with other amphibians from a different origin, the risk of introducing patogens into the wild populations is no joke.
> The way to go would be taking it to SEPRONA (or your portuguese equivalent) so that they can handle the situation.
> And please....in the future, don´t catch or support the illegal collection of our native animals...it´s just wrong.


I didn't catch it. A friend of mine gave it to me.
All the time I had it, it was on a different tank, all to itself. 
I gave it back to my friend now, and he's going to release it.
The closest contact it had with other amphibians was on that photo I posted, with the two juveniles. And they had no physical contact.

----------

